

Show HN: Exosphere, Entrepreneurial Learning Community in Latin America - paulovsk

Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m evangelist of Exosphere[1], an awesome startup based in Santiago, Chile. We want to solve the problem of education for life, empowering people with entrepreneurial skills so they can grow themselves as citizens of 21st century and create great and impactful projects.<p>Alongside, we want to build a community of really high-level entrepreneurs, surrounded by mentors with real-world experience and with a lot of economic[2], geographical[3] and governmental[4] incentives in order to make a huge must-go hub in Latin America and shape the future of this century.<p>Right now, we&#x27;re offering a 3-month intensive bootcamp[5] that will cover important skills to any entrepreneur, such as (the principles of) Design, Coding and Income Generation. The process will involve talented mentors[6] working hands-on with the applicants and walking them through the creation of profitable businesses during the program.<p>If you want to have fun in Latin America, finally own the Spanish language and a learn a lot (for your whole life) while building a business and lifelong alliances, come join us in September!<p>---<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exosphe.re<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.secretsofthefed.com&#x2F;5-best-countries-to-move-to-before-collapse-of-the-west&#x2F;<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exosphe.re&#x2F;files&#x2F;The%20Guide.pdf<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.credit-suisse.com&#x2F;ch&#x2F;en&#x2F;news-and-expertise&#x2F;news&#x2F;economy&#x2F;the-americas.article.html&#x2F;article&#x2F;pwp&#x2F;news-and-expertise&#x2F;2012&#x2F;12&#x2F;en&#x2F;is-chile-latin-americas-answer-to-silicon-valley.html<p>[5] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exosphe.re&#x2F;files&#x2F;Program%20Guide.pdf<p>[6] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exosphe.re&#x2F;team.php
======
dudurocha
I think Chile is onward to become the biggest entrepreneurial city in LatAm.
That's a big opportunity, I wish I could move to chile in a short-notice.

I have a question, can you tell me more about the mentors who made this?

~~~
skinnerlayne
What would you like to know about us specifically?

------
zecaurubu
Interesting. There are plans for this "Bootcamp" to happen again next year? I
live somewhat close from Chile (Brazil), but I plan to get my master's degree
before going in a adventure in another country :)

~~~
skinnerlayne
We probably will conduct one next year, so Like us on Facebook
([http://facebook.com/exospherical](http://facebook.com/exospherical)) and
we'll keep you updated on what's in the works for the future!

------
MisAntenitas
This is SO great. I almost cried when I read about the Creator's vision and
thoughts about education, experiencing, learning... It's going to be amazing.

------
andyellwood
They say Chile is going to be the Silicon Valley of South America, this looks
like a great start.

------
Antomanno
I am one of the fist entrepeneur on the internet and i lived on my skin the
folly of the first internet bubble, i know how broke is the education system!
This is why i decided to move to Santiago del Cile from Italy to be part of
this tremendous and challenge project !

